# Where do I start?



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

First thing you should do is go and visit your local's JATC program's office and get their application dates and requirements. They will inform you of the application process and answer any other questions you may have. Good Luck


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the time of year to get in. You better move quick! Dont waste a day. www.ibew.org


----------



## sprkn_ranger (Jan 26, 2009)

jrannis said:


> This is the time of year to get in. You better move quick! Dont waste a day. www.ibew.org


Thanks for the replys, but I'm curious, what makes now the best time to get in? And do you think because of the economy it's gonna make it harder to get in? Thanks again!

Brandon


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

sprkn_ranger said:


> Thanks for the replys, but I'm curious, what makes now the best time to get in? And do you think because of the economy it's gonna make it harder to get in? Thanks again!
> 
> Brandon


They only take applicants once a year you may have already missed the deadline. Call the jatc asap!


----------



## sprkn_ranger (Jan 26, 2009)

sherman said:


> They only take applicants once a year you may have already missed the deadline. Call the jatc asap!


Oh wow, I thought that it was a year round thing, I had never heard of there being a deadline! Thanks for the heads up man!


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know exactly which district you are in, but Local 11 covers Greater Los angeles and take applicatioins in February, April, June, August, October. You can call your local hall and find out where the training is. Then you can get a study guide (about $13) to study for apprenticeship entrance exam. I signed up as a summer helper last September and have been working since as a "Pre-apprentice" You may want to go that route as well. I passed the exam in November 2008 and should be getting my interview this month or next. Work in L.A. is slower right now, but like I said I have been working. Hopefully this helps, good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

Also, check out IBEW website...:thumbup:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

My brothers son took the union test then waited for the interview , i told him to get into doing traffic signals , instead of getting into construction relative to buildings, learn signals , tons of work , a different world then where i came from :yes: Signals are not P.L.C based either :no:, they are not windows based (computer wise )they use a EPROM and diode board , very old technology still , software,hardware training required ....Can be alot of fun if you WANT to learn :yes: this kind of electrician is always in DEMAND city, county,state :yes:


----------



## refermech (Feb 17, 2009)

Try IBEW Or Local Vocational School or my Union IUOE our stationary Engineer apprintishship includes Electrical Training


----------

